# Set M ( indefinite leave to remain )



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

My wife applied for her indefinite visa on 11/03/2013 ,they took £991 on
13/03/2013 and we received acknowledge letter on 15/03/2013, then
On 21/03/2013 we received a biometric letter which was dated 18/03/2013
And we went to post office and did the biometric process ,
Also just need to mention we did not take the application to checking service,
We filled it ourself and sent all the documents was needed.

FLR(M) application sent out: 11/03/2013
Acknowledge letter received :15 / 03/ 2013
biometric letter sent to me: 18/03/2013
biometric letter arrived to me: 21/03/2013
biometrics completed (via post office): 21/03/2013

Do you think my wife's visa will arrive soon??
Or will take up to 6 months .
Looking for reply please.
Thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Iranuk said:


> My wife applied for her indefinite visa on 11/03/2013 ,they took £991 on
> 13/03/2013 and we received acknowledge letter on 15/03/2013, then
> On 21/03/2013 we received a biometric letter which was dated 18/03/2013
> And we went to post office and did the biometric process ,
> ...


Average wait time for settlement applications posted off from within the UK are still suffering from a longer waiting period. Some people are getting theirs within 4 months, though most are waiting slightly longer. Chances are you still have a bit of a wait ahead of you, seeing as the wait time usually starts from when they receive your biometrics.


----------



## Iranuk (Mar 22, 2013)

FLR(M) application sent out: 11/03/2013
Acknowledge letter received :15 / 03/ 2013
biometric letter sent to me: 18/03/2013
biometric letter arrived to me: 21/03/2013
biometrics completed (via post office): 21/03/2013
Biometric card arrived: 20/04/2013
We applied ourself did not take the application for checking
Service ,so now wait till next year to apply for British passport
Happy days )


----------



## Josh19 (Jul 7, 2013)

FLR(M) Application sent out: 20th June 2013
FLR(M) Received by Home Office: 21st June 2013
Acknowledgement letter received: 24/06/2013 though received in Post on 27th June 2013
Biometric letter dated 28 June 2013 received: 03 July 2013
So am hoping very soon, My ILR will be issue if no further documentations are required as all documentations requested are added.


----------



## Mosesdan (Apr 13, 2015)

*Mr*

Hello everyone,
My wife arrived in UK on a spouse visa as i am her husband, it's time for her to apply for indefinite leave to remain and we have booked the premium same day service....I have been claiming working tax credit and my wife s name is included in the claim , but looking at the application form it says no recourse to public fund and tax credit is included. Will this affect my wife's application negativel.? What ca we do because I want her to get her indefinit leave.


----------

